
Google Pixel Is 'Fastest-Growing US Smartphone Brand' Says Report - WalterSobchak
https://www.forbes.com/sites/brookecrothers/2019/02/09/google-pixel-is-fastest-growing-us-smartphone-brand-says-report-pixel-3-vs-iphone-xs/
======
velobro
And I'm sure that Apple or Samsung could rebrand and have that become the
fastest growing smartphone.

The Pixel line is literally a new name for the same Nexus line, which was
stagnant for years. Forbes is cancer.

